# Solved: AVG 8.0 and Roxio Bug



## lazyloon (Feb 7, 2007)

Trying to install AVG free 8.0 but free setup says Installer has detected an outdated version of Roxio Easy Cd Creator which contains a bug that can cause problems with AVG 8.0.Updated software prior to downloading AVG.....I am currently using Roxio 6.0 with the patches to make it go to 6.2... but still comes up with the same issue....I've looked on the Roxio Support site but couldn't find anything to resolve this problem....Any one have an idea??? Like my Roxio so i kinda like to stick with it (6.0) if i can


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

Not clear from your post if you did get this patch....which is just for the well-known AVG/Roxio conflict. *http://www.roxio.com/enu/support/mserr/cdr4_7.html*

Click the "Click here" link at that page.....save the file someplace on your hard drive, where you can find it, and double click to install it. If it works, you should be ablet to install AVG 8 then.

Let me know if that helps....


----------



## iceman88g (Jun 17, 2008)

I also use AVG 8 sometimes can't connect to sites. What seems to be causing this problem. 
Thanks, how about SpyBOt it might help repairing the roxio.

Web Hosting Deals /Software Bargains


----------



## lazyloon (Feb 7, 2007)

Byteman....Cheers Buddy that fixed the problem ...owe you a cold one:up:


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

You're very welcome! Glad it worked. I was pretty sure it would since you have version *6* of Roxio.

*For users of AVG, *who may have Roxio in one version or another*, you may see the prompt when you install a new version of AVG...even if you are not using version 6 of the Roxio cd burning software....in that case, [and you *do need to be sure*).....you can simply click on by the mistaken prompt....AVG setup is not able to tell which version you have...so it alerts all users of Roxio burning products.

I've had it pop up with newer than version 6 before, and simply clicked on by with no problems.


----------



## nriacone (Jan 26, 2005)

Good Morning All,

I am receiving the "Attention" prompt from AVG 8.0 when trying to install it on a Win2K SP4 laptop. From what I can tell there isn't any burning software on the unit. Could there be a leftover DLL or some other remnant of a previous install causing the issue? This is not my system, so I am unsure of the history of the software that has been on the machine. I installed AVG anyway, but what should I expect if some item is adversly impacting AVG?

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi, Yes I think that Roxio leaves or changes settings, leaves some files on the system, even if uninstalled....

Roxio, is now owned by Sonic Solutions...



> [ Adaptec spun off Roxio as a subsidiary in 2000. All of Adaptec's CD
> recording software products were moved to the Roxio label. In August
> 2004, Roxio's consumer software division was purchased by Sonic Solutions. ]


 You may have some of the files....that were under another company name, part of some CD burning software....

Since you clicked on by during the install of AVG 8, it should not matter. Just that everyone gets that *alert, if the AVG installer "sees" the items from a Roxio program*....it does not detect whether you have the older version 6 or newer Roxio file, it just sees the filename apparently and alerts the user.

If the program is not there I am not sure if gettting the Roxio "fix" back in this thread I posted would even help...and, it is supposed to be installed before installing AVG 8.0 so, I would just stick it out and watch for AVG Update issues, make sure the program is able to get updates daily, usually at first startup.

http://freeforum.avg.com/read.php?13,127852,130200#msg-130200


----------

